# What's the technical name for the dimsum bamboo steamer



## perfection (Aug 18, 2007)

If there is one how is the bamboo steamer in which dimsums/dumplings and rice is steamed technically called ?

Or the Oriental name for the same maybe?

Thanks


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

The Asian cookbooks I checked (by Corinne Trang, Linda Bladholm, Jacki Passmore, Virginia Lee, and Charmaine Solomon) just call it a bamboo steamer, although Jacki Passmore says it is also referred to as _jing lung_ in Chinese (she doesn't specify which Chinese, though).


----------

